# Modchipsdirect seems to have been closed down too



## showerhead88 (Feb 3, 2015)

Can anybody verify if the site works for them?

http://www.modchipsdirect.com/

First RealHotStuff, now them


----------



## Costello (Feb 3, 2015)

I can access their site, it's a little slow but it works

next time just use: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/


----------

